# Support for DFI LANPARTY UT CFX3200-DR



## Chris L (May 15, 2006)

When will support for this MOBO be added?

I tried using ATI tool and am having weird things happen.

Most notably sometimes when windows starts it does not detect my dual core CPU.  If i open up task manager it reports one core only.


----------



## b1lk1 (May 24, 2006)

What does that have to do with ATITOOL?  And ATITOOL supports that chipset/board no problem.  You have another issue.


----------



## KennyT772 (May 24, 2006)

um what does a mobo have to do with atitool?


----------



## Chris L (May 25, 2006)

Yea i think my system was unstable to begin with.  I put in a new beta bios and now i can run dual prime 95 and rthblpg (floating balls HDR+AA graphic stress test) about 23 hours without fail.

I may try this again and see what happens.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok........I think the problem is with the 2d/3d switching process.  Like i said my system is dual prime 95 stable + running the rthldrble program for 23 hours no errors.

Once i install ATI Tool i disable the 2d/3d switching like the pop up says.  I got all the settings i wanted and then tried playing BF2.  I clicked on the Desktop Icon for BF2 the monitor clicks black then pops back on but the monitor is still a black screen and the entire computer shuts down and re starts.

Then if i uninstall ATI Tool everything works properly again.  WTF!!


----------

